

Show HN: Simple aggregator that scrapes hotels, hotwire, airbnb, jetsetter, etc. - wbeckler
http://AllTheRooms.com

======
ajaxguy
Nice job! The UI reminds me of like hipmunk. Few observations On clicking the
image thumbnail, nothing happens. The price slider on left is not returned any
rows when I adjusted that to >40K, even after 3mins.

Would you mind sharing what framework you used for scraping?

~~~
wbeckler
The whole thing is javascript, front and back (node + angular). It turned out
to be a great choice.

The scrapers are hand written.

------
wbeckler
I'd love any feedback, especially missing features or sites that you think we
should include.

~~~
akcreek
I think this is fantastic! A few things from a few minutes of poking around:

When you hover on the image for each place the cursor turns to a pointer hand
and an image icon overlay appears, but it is not actually clickable.

What is the deal with the "amazing" tab? When looking at places in Louisville,
KY two hostels from India are all that show up in that tab.

If you set a filter that has no results the "loading results…" spins forever
rather than saying "no results, loosen your filters".

The address/landmark box automatically clears itself if you click back into
it. So if I enter an address and nothing comes up and I want to click back in
there to edit that address it clears and I have to start over. The search by
name box doesn't behave that way so I'm guessing it has something to do with
the live search.

When you click the "price on X other sites" link the styles need adjusting.
When the line drops down and you are hovered on the block the box shadow cuts
right through the newly visible links.

~~~
wbeckler
Awesome feedback! Thanks!

Any suggestions on sites we should add?

The amazing tab will be a mix of curated extraordinary places plus
particularly good deals like a groupon or jetsetter hit.

~~~
akcreek
I thought I'd check back and see how it is going today and I noticed something
else; after you hover over an image thumbnail the border-radius disappears so
the image is square instead of rounded like it is when the page loads.

